# Banners I made



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Just showing off lol 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/angellilith.gif
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Batsandmusic.gif
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/fallenLilith.gif
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Fallen1.gif
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/forsaken.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Lilithbanner_copy.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Lilithsds.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/avtarsds_copy.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/Hellsing.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/opes.jpg

I have more but these are some of them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If I emil you some Sinister pix, do you think you could make me a banner to go in my signature?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Sure

Email it at [email protected]

Tell me the size you want and I can work with Photoshop right know and make one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll send you four pix, and you can do a collage for me like the one pictured in the above posts. I'll put Sinister in each of the subject lines, so you'll know it's me. I'll take my web name in RED! Thank you much!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey no problems... I have a neat idea for it too. I will email you the signature when I finish.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just keep in mind the image size limitations I have set forth for signature images here. You can see them in the "Rules" thread in the News and Announcements forum.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

YEah I figured that so I will be checking that out.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

very cool stuff!! I wish I had the talent and the patience to do stuff like that.  keep up the good work!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey thank you  I am sure you can do it if you try. It can be fun.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work Lilith!!


----------

